# ¿Cómo dar mas Amperes al alternador?



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 11, 2019)

Buen dia grupo, tengo una consulta que no es muy electrónica que digamos, si no corresponde eliminen la consulta
La consulta es la siguiente: tengo un alternador en el coche de 38 amperes a 12 voltios que carga bien, 14,2 voltios, batería nueva de 65 amperes, regulador de voltaje Ok, cables positivo y a masa nuevos y mas grandes, no hay fugas electricas, alternador todo ok, diodos bobina colector nuevo también los carbones peeeero el problema es cuando pongo consumo, la batería empieza a recibir menos carga, al punto de llegar a los 11v en una noche de lluvia con la luz baja y el limpiaparabrisas a 30km por hora, nada mas, se midió con amperimetro el consumo (motor apagado) y es de 25 amperes, con motor en marcha marcaba 0 amperes, la duda es ¿al estator del alternador que tendría que hacerle para mas amperes? bobinar con alambre mas grueso? ¿mas vueltas o menos? ¿el alambre que tiene pero mas vueltas? saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola, me parece que extraer 25A de una batería por tiempo prolongado, estás en un valor muy exigido.
No Intentes modificar el alternador.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 11, 2019)

No se trata de modificar lo que ya vino original por un problema, tenes algo mal en algun lado y no es cuestión de diseño, entre alternador y bateria existe una relación mutua, el alternador por si solo no puede soportar todo el consumo, para eso está la bateria, cuyo verdadero nombre es acumulador de carga, algo está fallando en todo el sistema, y no es facil encontrar el origen en estos casos, es mucho mas simple cuando no carga nada y uno repara la causa del problema, pero en estos casos pareciera que no hay problema aparente, aunque si lo hay.

Siempre es estos casos lo ideal es poner otro alternador para descartar o no, otra bateria y otro regulador en caso de que sea extern
Cual es el auto con el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> el problema es cuando pongo consumo,


 


Jikugy Holie dijo:


> se midió con amperimetro el consumo (motor apagado) y es de 25 amperes


 
¿ Que consumo específicamente haz agregado ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2019)

25 amperes es medio como muy muchisimo con el motor apagado!!!!
Son las luces altas, las de posicion, el desempañador del vidrio trasero y no se si llego a 20A...
Bue....salvo que tenga un bruto equipo de sonido para andar sacudiendo los vidrios del vecindario con el buuuuummmm buuuuummmmm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bue....salvo que tenga un bruto equipo de sonido para andar sacudiendo los vidrios del vecindario con el buuuuummmm buuuuummmmm



Por algún motivo secreto y encriptado no suelen decir que instalaron un equipo de audio y la batería se les viene abajo . . . y se juega a las adivinanzas.

En caso de equipo de audio el consejo sería reemplazar alternador por otro mas grande.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola a todos , la pregunta del milenio es : ? en cual condiciones mediste los 25A aclarados , o sea en ese momento lo que estabas realmente funcionando ( enciendido) en su coche?
Entiendi que con lo motor funcionando esa curriente bajava a 0A , asi seguramente quien forniu toda esa bruta curriente fue lo Alternador y nomas la puebre Bateria.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 11, 2019)

gracias por responder chicos, el auto en cuestión es un renault 12, al auto lo probé con 3 baterías nuevas distintas y con 2 multimetros distintos por las dudas y la falla sigue, el consumo que le puse al auto fue: luces altas, las de posición, los limpiaparabrisas, las balizas y el ventilador de la calefacción, la radio no la uso y no tiene luneta térmica porque ese modelo no traía, en una noche de lluvia casi que no lo puedo usar porque me come la batería y en los semáforos tengo que apagar las luces.
El regulador es externo y al parecer funciona, porque lo saque y el alternador marcaba 16 voltios de carga, puse el regulador y marca 14,2 por el momento no he podido encontrar un alternador mas grande para probar y uno nuevo bueno sale como 10 mil pesos (que no tengo) y uno usado sin garantia donde vivo capaz que me pidan 9 mil pesos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2019)

La carga del alternador siempre es función de las RPM del motor, en ralenti el alternador *NO *entrega los *38A *que indica, esto lo hace a partir de unas 1500RPM del motor unas 2000RPM en el alternador.
A unas 1500RPM el alternador debe cubrir todo el consumo que estás indicando, si no lo hace yo revisaría el regulador de tensión.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 11, 2019)

si, eso es cierto Fogonazo, lo que no entiendo es porque las fabricas de vehículos aclaran "velocidad de coche en marcha lenta 750rpm" como en mi auto cuando a esa velocidad se va descargando la batería, lo probé a 100km por hora y apenas carga 13v, aclaro, siempre con consumos, todo apagado da 14,2 voltios ; agrego una imagen con las lamparas que trae el auto y cuanto daría el total con todo puesto


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> si, eso es cierto Fogonazo, lo que no entiendo es porque las fabricas de vehículos aclaran "velocidad de coche en marcha lenta *750rpm*"


Eso es "Ralenti"


> como en mi auto cuando a esa velocidad se va descargando la batería, lo probé a 100km por hora y apenas carga 13v,


Eso está MAL, a 100KM/H tu motor gira a una 3.000RPM (Aprox.) y el alternador a unas 3900RPM, debería mantener mas de 14,3V aún con pleno consumo.
Debes hacer revisar o directamente reemplazar el regulador.
Otra posibilidad es que el carbón del rotor o el cilindro colector esté gastado o sucio y no haga buen contacto o lo haga de forma deficiente/descontinua, esto también reduce la carga del alternador.


*Edit:*

Si te animas desarma el alternador.
Revisa:
Diodos.
Colector
Carbón/es 
Testéa campos estator y rotor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2019)

No entiendo: es un auto viejo, con alternador "de fabrica", y vos le pones faros delanteros que duplican el consumo de los originales, y tenes 32W en cada luz de giro y de marcha atras (me parece mucho si tenes 21W en cada luz de posicion). Ponele que las luces "chicas" estan bien, pero el alternador de fabrica está diseñado para el consumo electrico de las lamparas de serie...no las que se te ocurran.
Apagá los faros delanteros (alta y baja, todo apagado) y medí de nuevo.


----------



## AleSergi (Sep 11, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo: es un auto viejo, con alternador "de fabrica", y vos le pones faros delanteros que duplican el consumo de los originales, y tenes 32W en cada luz de giro y de marcha atras (me parece mucho si tenes 21W en cada luz de posicion). Ponele que las luces "chicas" estan bien, pero el alternador de fabrica está diseñado para el consumo electrico de las lamparas de serie...no las que se te ocurran.
> Apagá los faros delanteros (alta y baja, todo apagado) y medí de nuevo.


y a eso sumale que sea el R12 de cuatro faros redondos, el consumo se duplica, porque, podía encender las cuatro... juntas.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 12, 2019)

esta desarmado Fogonazo, los diodos están bien, marcan los 3 positivos y los 3 negativos alrededor de 520 cada uno, colector nuevo (lo hacia con el viejo) carbones nuevos (lo hacia con el viejo) bobinas de estator con el mismo valor y no tienen continuidad con la parte de metal y el rotor ok, probado con lampara de 220 para que marque rápido si hay un arco 
Dr Zoidberg, tienen esas lamparas desde que compre el auto, igual tengo que comprar una de 60-55 y cambiarla por la de 100-90 y veo de cambiar aunque sea las del tablero y posición delantera por led, algo bajaría, y el alternador de fabrica era de 28a, este es de 38a se ve que el dueño anterior renegaba y ya lo había cambiado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2019)

Entonces el regulador anda mal.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 12, 2019)

Esta mal el alternador o tenes mucha perdida de tensión en los cables, un alternador directo sin regulador tiene que superar los 18V sin problemas, si llegó a 16V es medio poco, algunos autos tienen valores de carga de 14.5V y es normal, muchas veces medir esos diodos con el tester no es lo ideal, pueden medir bien, pero cuando se necesita que circule mucha corriente se abren, si podes medilos con tensión y una carga de unos 5A y asi sabes la caida de tensión, hacelo en directa y en inversa que no tenga fugas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> Dr Zoidberg, tienen esas lamparas desde que compre el auto, igual tengo que comprar una de 60-55 y cambiarla por la de 100-90 y veo de cambiar aunque sea las del tablero y posición delantera por led, algo bajaría, y el alternador de fabrica era de 28a, este es de 38a se ve que el dueño anterior renegaba y ya lo había cambiado


Entonces, tal como te dicen DOSMETROS y sergiot, tenés otro problema (regulador y/o alternador y/o cables y yo le agregaría "contactos/bornes") y no lo vas a solucionar buscando mas amperaje, sobre todo si el alternador original era de 28A y ahora tenés uno de 38A 
Es un problema medio difícil de diagnosticar sin tener el auto a mano para controlar las cosas, pero por que no revisás primero todas las conexiones de potencia del auto, en especial la parte que toca al alternador. Fijate que no hayan cables/uniones/conectores recalentados/oxidados/sulfatados...y fijarse implica desconectar, limpiar/reparar/recambiar meticulosamente y volver a conectar.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 12, 2019)

tendría que probar con otro regulador a ver que pasa cuando le pongo consumo, el tema de los diodos nunca me convenció del todo porque siempre me marcaron dentro del margen entre 480 y 530, pero nunca me dieron los mismos valores, si media cualquiera a la mañana y daba 520, a la tarde el mismo daba 526 y al otro día 515, números asi como para dar un ejemplo y del otro lado sin continuidad, o sea ok 
en cuanto a fichas, bornes, terminales, reles, estoy limpiando y cepillando todo sacando tierra, grasa, oxido, etc, y midiéndolos para ver continuidad y resistencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> en cuanto a fichas, bornes, terminales, reles, estoy limpiando y cepillando todo sacando tierra, grasa, oxido, etc, y midiéndolos para ver continuidad y resistencia


No es garantía de que solucione tu problema, pero al menos vamos descartando las fallas mas simples.
Claro que luego hay que volver a medir, pero cuando lo hagas vas a desconectar la lampara de 65/60 y solo vas a usar de carga la de 100/90 que mas o menos suma la carga original.

Y ya que estas desarmando, por favor relevá las conexiones del regulador de voltaje, hace un esquema y subí una foto del esquema y una foto del regulador donde se vea marca y modelo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2019)

Yo intentaría limpiar bien la superficie entre el cobre del cable y mordazas, y entre mordazas y bornes de la batería.
Y no está demás, verificar el terminal que va al alternador y realizar el mismo trabajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Yo intentaría limpiar bien la superficie entre el cobre del cable y mordazas, y entre mordazas y bornes de la batería.


Si...es para empezar, pero la falla es rara: sin consumo carga bien, con consumo casi que no carga.
Si tuviera que arriesgar un diagnóstico diría que el regulador está palmado, pero no tengo claro las condiciones en las que se hicieron las pruebas.
Si el regulador es de los viejos electromecanicos es razón suficiente para pensarlo, por eso le pedí una foto del regulador...


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 13, 2019)

el regulador que tiene y como es la conexión que tiene


----------



## sergiot (Sep 13, 2019)

Medi cada diodo como si fuese una resistencia, en serie con una lampara de luz baja de 55W, en directa la lampara deberia encender y medirle la caida de tensión al diodo que no sea muy superior a los 0.7V.
Hace lo mismo en inversa y no deberia iluminar la lampara, pero ademas medile la tensión al diodo la cual deberia ser la misma que la bateria, toda pequeña diferencia es signo de fuga y está mal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> el regulador que tiene y como es la conexión que tieneVer el archivo adjunto 182063


OK. Fijate el *catálogo de NOSSO* a ver si encontrás el modelo de regulador que vos tenés, por que ese es electrónico y el del R12 era mecánico (el MAF12 o el AZ según el catálogo) y permitía una corriente de campo de 4 Amp.
Y si podés, abrí el regulador y fijate si está en condiciones el ajuste de tensión...y de paso subí una foto del interior.

PD1: Que pasó con la limpieza y revisión de cables y conectores??

PD2: Todas las conexiones de masa del alternador están en el mismo tornillo, no???


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 13, 2019)

aca de nuevo gente, el alternador no es, pedí prestado un alternador de 55a y todo bien, peeeero le pongo consumos y moderando o ralenti, como quede mejor dicho, baja a 11v (menos mal que no gaste $10000 en un alternador nuevo) asi que voy a seguir con el mio de 38a, eso si, tiene polea de 68mm intentare ponerle una mas chica, para que gire mas
Dr Zoidberg, limpie cables, conectores, bornes y hasta cambie varios por nuevos y sigue la falla, por lo menos quedan los cables nuevos jeje las conexiones de masa del alternador y el regulador por dentro están en las fotos que adjunto abajo
la persona que me presto el alternador me dijo que vuelva la semana que viene así mido el consumo en su auto con el mismo tester y el alternador, a lo mejor dentro de todo lo anormal "es normal" para un auto modelo 80


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> el alternador no es


Es no creo que sea el alternador, sino el regulador que no excita lo suficiente al campo.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 14, 2019)

pero ahí esta mi duda Dr. Zoidberg, me parece que la corriente pasa del campo, se regula, y va a ignición a no ser que este equivocado y pase de ignición al campo, le pongo consumo se viene abajo, y sigue a la batería, si trabaja así entonces seria cosa de probar con otro regulador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2019)

Yo probaria con otro regulador que se sepa que funciona OK o con uno nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2019)

¡ Me encanta que no lean lo que escribo ! 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es "Ralenti"
> 
> Eso está MAL, a 100KM/H tu motor gira a una 3.000RPM (Aprox.) y el alternador a unas 3900RPM, debería mantener mas de 14,3V aún con pleno consumo.
> *Debes hacer revisar o directamente reemplazar el regulador.*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2019)

Seeeeee....pero es que con pruebas y cargas de calidad dudosa en un auto antiguo en estado desconocido, sin informacion del estado de batería, regulador, alternador y cables, hay varias cosas para evaluar previamente...por lo menos, así lo creo yo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeeeee....pero es que con pruebas y cargas de calidad dudosa en un auto antiguo en estado desconocido, sin informacion del estado de batería, regulador, alternador y cables, hay varias cosas para evaluar previamente...por lo menos, así lo creo yo


Si no recuerdo mal, alguien sugirió probar reemplazar el regulador con una lámpara (Momentáneamente) como para verificar el estado general del sistema, esa sería una comprobación sencilla de hacer y por pocos $$


----------



## capitanp (Sep 14, 2019)

Probar un regulador de esos el lo mas facil, pones una fuente variable entre ING y masa y una lampara de 5W12v entre CAMPO y masa. Si la tension baja de 14,2 la lampara se enciende si sube, se apaga


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Probar un regulador de esos el lo mas facil, pones una fuente variable entre ING y masa y una lampara de 5W12v entre CAMPO y masa. Si la tension baja de 14,2 la lampara se enciende si sube, se apaga


Tendrá disponible una fuente variable???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tendrá disponible una fuente variable???


Eso también sería una buena posibilidad 

Hace una "Bocha" de años tuve una R12 Break que solía dejarme sin batería, hasta que le coloqué un regulador electrónico marca *Fogonazo INC *y nunca mas "Sin batería".
Como resultado colateral tampoco quemó nunca mas una lámpara


----------



## capitanp (Sep 14, 2019)

No se pero ese borne parece algo flojo


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 15, 2019)

gracias por sus opciones y tiempo chicos, estoy en planes de conseguir otro regulador a ver que sucede con ese colocado, aunque me quede bastante interesado en el que comento Fogonazo ya que donde vivo las lamparas para coche (y lo que sea en general) piden barbaridad (hace 2 meses por una lampara 60-55 $200, imaginen ahora)  lamentablemente capitanp, fuente variable no tengo y en la foto el borne lo saque para limpiarlo de nuevo y me acorde de sacar fotos y lo puse así nomas, lo que también estuve viendo es la relación de las poleas, en ponerle al alternador (68mm la que tiene) una de un tercio (45mm) en relación a la del cigueñal (130mm) y al girar 3 veces mas rápido en vez de 2 a ver como influye


----------



## sergiot (Sep 16, 2019)

Por que no haces mediciones de las tensiones en distintos puntos?? medir corriente sola en estos casos no dicen nada, te digo porque me ha paado en varios casos en donde desarman el altenador varias veces e incluso lo cambian y el problema es una caida de tensión en el crimpeado de los terminales, es muy simple, usando la masa de bateria empezas a medir, la tensión que le llaga al campo y lo que sale del alternador, en teoria la tensión del campo tiene que ser mas baja, pero si el campo tiene esos 11V y la bateria tiene 11V y la salida del alternador tiene 11V, no anda el alternador, ojo por mas que digas "pero el cable de salida del alternador es el mismo que el positivo de la bateria", la cosa es que estan a una distancia en donde todo puede pasar, en corrientes altas 10cm de cable pueden hacer una diferencia sustancial, no digo que sea tu caso, pero no esta demás verificar todo incluso hasta lo ridiculo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mira bien la instalacion electrica, porque si lo compraste usado, no sabes los inventos que hicieron los dueños anteriores.
Yo compre un golsito cuadrado, y las "bajas" estaban conectadas en serie, y las "altas" eran las bajas conectada bien. Aparte de otros asquerosos desastres.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 16, 2019)

*H*oy chicos solo tuve media hora libre para armar el alternador y probarlo fuera del auto*,* y adonde lo llevé me dijo "el alternador carga bárbaro"*,* lo que si noté en el regulador de voltaje es que tiene una pista saltada, así que mañana raspo ahí y le pongo estaño "para probar" y si es eso, uno nuevo, pongo foto de la parte cortada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

Con estaño solo no lo arreglás , agregale un alambre de cobre.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Por lo que entiendo, con esas resistencias "seteas" la tension/corriente de trabajo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo, con esas resistencias "seteas" la tension/corriente de trabajo


Hola, coincido con el compañero.
Me parece, que esa pista NO está saltada. Sólo realizaron un corte para seleccionar una "magnitud" deseada.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 17, 2019)

Claro, eso es el ajuste de carga, es para dejar la carga en 13.8V, no creo que modifique el manejo de la corriente de campo, que creo puede estar ahí el problema, el campo tiene un consumo de corriente que a medida que se necesita mas corriente de carga, el campo demanda mas corriente también, pero si el regulador no es capas de soportarla es cuando empiezan los problemas.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 17, 2019)

Chicos, soldé esa pista y lo único que noté es que ahora el voltaje que marca el tester es mas estable, antes variaba bastante e hice las siguientes mediciones
cuando acelero carga 
14,2 en batería y alternador
14 v en ignición de regulador
2,5 en campo de regulador

cuando esta en ralenti (1000 rpm aprox)
14 v en batería y alternador
13,7v en ignición de regulador
5,7 en campo de regulador

baje apenas el ralenti para ver que pasa, y cuando marca 13v en batería y alternador, marca 12,3v en ignición, y el campo sube bastante y marca 11,3v, ¿sera esta diferencia de 8,8v de salida de campo entre 13 v y 14,2v cuando carga, la falla?


----------



## Emis (Sep 17, 2019)

El terminal de ignición si mal no recuerdo es la posición de contacto en la llave, intenta colocar en el terminal de ignición un cable directo a positivo de batería

Talvez pierda un poco de corriente al salir de la batería ya que pasaría por la llave de contacto y caja de fusibles hasta el regulador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> Chicos, soldé esa pista y lo único que noté es que ahora el voltaje que marca el tester es mas estable, antes variaba bastante e hice las siguientes mediciones
> cuando acelero carga
> 14,2 en batería y alternador
> 14 v en ignición de regulador
> ...


En ralenti dificilmente entregue plena carga el alternador. Hay que medir a mas r.p.m. (si tenes en ralenti a 1000 rpm está medio alto...por lo general anda entre 750 y 800 rpm).
Pero a 1000 rpm anda OK. Está sin carga???


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 18, 2019)

Voy a probar eso Emis, 
Dr Zoidberg, puse el ralenti a 1000 rpm porque ahí el auto queda estable y sereno y carga 14,2 pero todo apagado, con los consumos de una noche de lluvia (solo con luz baja y limpiaparabrisas) en ralenti, esperando en un semáforo, baja a 12,5v o sea que consume batería porque la carga que tiene es de 12,6v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> en ralenti, esperando en un semáforo, baja a 12,5v o sea que consume batería porque la carga que tiene es de 12,6v


Pero eso no está mal....
A bajas rpm el alternador genera muy poca carga (ya lo explicó Fogonazo en algun post anterior).
Las luces altas/bajas son un consumo elevado para un alternador a velocidad de ralenti....aun así, 12.6V parece correcto en ese regimen.
Si ya solucionaste el regulador, ahora es tiempo de poner las lamparas de la potencia correcta antes de seguir haciendo mediciones.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 18, 2019)

No es tan asi, por mas que el ralenti baje a 600rpm la carga tiene que seguir en el mismo nivel, te digo porque en mi auto con un ralenti de 600rpm la carga sigue en 13.8V
Está mal la medición del campo cuando bajas un poco las rpm y la tensión sobre el campo sube a 11V, es por eso que baja la carga, los problemas de carga a bajas rpm era con lo dinamos, razón por la cual fueron reemplazados por los alternadores, cualquier motor 6 cilindros tiene un ralenti que ronda las 600 o 700 vueltas, el mio baja a esos valores porque la ecu fue programada asi para "ahorrar" combustible y contaminar menos, y como la ecu maneja la carga hace todas las compensaciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> No es tan asi, por mas que el ralenti baje a 600rpm la carga tiene que seguir en el mismo nivel, te digo porque en mi auto con un ralenti de 600rpm la carga sigue en 13.8V


Pero tu auto es nuevo...o también tiene 40 años y varias manos encima?? Y esa medida es con las luces bajas encendidas???

Y esto??? 


Jikugy Holie dijo:


> cuando esta en ralenti (1000 rpm aprox)
> 14 v en batería y alternador
> 13,7v en ignición de regulador
> 5,7 en campo de regulador
> ...


----------



## sergiot (Sep 18, 2019)

No, pero tiene 20, pero igual no es por años del auto, históricamente los alternadores no hacen ese defecto, lo raro es que al bajar el ralentí y bajar la carga, el regulador sube la tensión del campo para compensar , pero el alternador no llega, habría que medir bien cuál es el consumo del auto en esas condiciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> lo raro es que al bajar el ralentí y bajar la carga, el regulador sube la tensión del campo para compensar


Eso está OK por que supuestamente debe mantener los 13.8V (que parece que mas bien son 14.2V)...pero lo hace sin carga!



sergiot dijo:


> pero el alternador no llega, habría que medir bien cuál es el consumo del auto en esas condiciones.


El dijo:


Jikugy Holie dijo:


> con los consumos de una noche de lluvia (solo con luz baja y limpiaparabrisas) en ralenti, esperando en un semáforo, baja a 12,5v o sea que consume batería porque la carga que tiene es de 12,6v


Es decir, cuando lo cargás en ralenti baja la tensión de salida aunque el campo está "muy arriba" para compensar, lo que implica que la carga la está entregando el alternador (esos 100mV de la batería son anecdóticos) pero la batería no carga (o casi no carga). Cuando acelera, la tensión vuelve a aumentar y comienza a cargar la batería y atender el consumo de los dispositivos eléctricos. Fijate *acá *la explicación de la curva de corriente vs. velocidad de giro del alternador






Acá tenes el manual de servicio del Renault 12--> Ver manual - ZOFTI - ¡Descargas gratis!
Fijate desde la página 117 como se mide y controla el alternador --> Hay varias cosas y eso es lo que tenés que verificar.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 19, 2019)

Chicos, gracias por los consejos, ayer solo hice tiempo de hacer 2 pruebas, 
1) lo probé directo sin regulador de voltaje y a 16v prendo solo la luz baja a ralenti (consumo de 15 amperes aprox) y baja a 14 voltios, o sea, que el regulador no es
y 2) debe ser "normal" que trabaje con esos voltajes el r12, porque medí otro r12 y los valores fueron muy parecidos al de mi auto

Antes que me digan de que el tester no sirve, en el medio lo probé con otro auto y marco todo bien
Dr Zoidberg, gracias por el enlace, hice todas las pruebas del alternador viendo ese mismo manual otras pruebas mas de fugas eléctricas que hay en internet, y ¡¡esta todo bien!! peeeero, pongo consumos y el voltaje


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 20, 2019)

Me suena a qué no tiene carbones ese alternador y si está bien.
La batería no sirve era mi pan de todos los días con los clientes.
¿Señor su batería está buena?
Si se la puse la de la camioneta de mi cuñado .
Y cuando la vez toda mordida de los botones , sulfatada, sin electrolito.
¿Señor esa batería está muy fea no tiene otra?
Si está la del vocho de mi hermano pero está descargada pero si funciona.
La revisas 8v.
Llega la esposa ya traigo la batería la estaban cargado en carga lenta acá con el electrico.
3 marchazos y se muere y bota el ácido.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 20, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE, los carbones son nuevos, personalmente los cambie junto con el colector, y también lo hacia con los carbones y el colector viejo, y lo probé con 3 baterías nuevas distintas y ninguna parte esta sulfatada


----------



## sergiot (Sep 20, 2019)

Con las luces bajas tenes 15A de consumo en ralenti?? no es un poco mucho?? con 55W en ambas apenas roza los 10A, el encendido no puede consumir tanto y mas un auto que no tiene bomba de nafta electrica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> 1) lo probé directo sin regulador de voltaje y a 16v prendo solo la luz baja a ralenti (consumo de 15 amperes aprox) y baja a 14 voltios, o sea, que el regulador no es


Y vos que esperás que suceda con ese nivel de consumo???



Jikugy Holie dijo:


> ...hice todas las pruebas del alternador viendo ese mismo manual otras pruebas mas de fugas eléctricas que hay en internet, y ¡¡esta todo bien!! peeeero, pongo consumos y el voltaje


Es que estás buscando algo que no puede suceder!!!
En ralenti, el alternador alimenta a lo que esté consumiendo (luces bajas en este caso) PERO NO CARGA LA BATERÍA !!!! Lo cual está perfecto, por que la carga va a comenzar cuando acelerés arriba de las 1000 rpm (y supongo que el alternador debe andar por las 1500 a 1800 rpm...no encontré la desmultiplicación) y ahí el alternador va a comenzar a cargar mientras sigue alimentando a lo que sea que consume.

*Lo que vos querés es que cargue mientras está en ralenti y con una carga pesada*, pero si mirás el artículo y la curva que referencié antes te vas a dar cuenta que no funciona así el asunto por que en ralenti el alternador tiene un rendimiento bajo. La unica forma de lograrlo es sacar el alternador de la zona de bajo rendimiento, y para eso hay que:
1- Aumentar la velocidad del motor en régimen de ralenti--> medio como que ya lo hiciste pero dudo que sea bueno para el motor y el consumo de nafta.
2- Cambiar la polea del alternador para que - aún en ralenti - este entre a una zona donde pueda entregar mas corriente. Pero claro, probablemente el alternador tenga una vida útil menor por que siempre va a girar muy rápido....y esperemos que no se desarme cuando pongás el auto a 4000 vueltas o más...

Lo que no entiendo de todo esto es: cual es el problema de que no haya carga cuando estás parado en los semáforos en rojo?? A menos que donde vivas estén todos los semáforos en rojo el 80% del tiempo y sin onda verde, los períodos sin carga van a ser de fracciones de minuto. Tené en cuenta que la batería NO SE DESCARGA mientras el alternador alimente a los dispositivos que están consumiento. Lo que puede pasar es que hagas un recorrido corto luego de un arranque en frío y la batería no pueda conseguir el 100% de carga en esa instancia, pero así trabaja el sistema eléctrico de los autos de explosión desde hace décadas, y la batería se cargará mas tarde cuando hagas un recorrido a una velocidad de giro del motor mas alta (ponele 1500 a 2000 rpm, o más) y a esa velocidad tenés que andar un rato para lograr el 100% de carga (asumiendo una batería en buen estado), por que no sirve acelerar al mango entre semáforo y semáforo para dar mas carga....y vas a terminar pegándote una piña importante por lograr un poquito de carga adicional.

En resumen: el auto y su sistema eléctrico parecen estar OK (al menos lo que hemos revisado), y el que está cruzado sos vos. Yo te recomiendo poner las lámparas alta/baja estándar para ese auto, con lo cual vas a reducir el consumo en ralenti, vas a lograr una iluminación uniforme y vas a poder convivir con ese auto. Para cualquier otra cosa te podés comprar un Tesla...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . .  Para cualquier otra cosa te podés comprar un Tesla...


----------



## sergiot (Sep 20, 2019)

Sino poner lamparas led en baja y alta, asi bajas el consumo...y dejas a todos los que vienen de frente ciegos.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Sep 22, 2019)

Al principio fui por un Tesla, pero estaba flojito de papeles jaja, broma aparte, efectivamente se ve que es así nomas el asunto, ahora, yo opino, a los ingenieros de esa época se les escapo un poco la tortuga, porque en trayectos cortos (y pocos) como los que describís (y son los que yo hago) con un máximo de 2000rpm, ¿no hubiera sido mejor que calcularan la relación de las poleas un poco mejor? la polea del cigueñal es de 130mm y del alternador 68mm, o sea casi 1:2, creo que una relación de 1:2,5 por ejemplo, hubiera sido un poco mejor;  noooooo ni loco hago eso Sergiot, las led las ponen en cualquier auto y encandilan a todos, yo haría una ley para prohibir el uso de esas lamparas, salvo los autos que las traen de fabrica ya que la óptica viene diseñada para esa lampara


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2019)

Jikugy Holie dijo:


> a los ingenieros de esa época se les escapo un poco la tortuga, porque en trayectos cortos (y pocos) como los que describís (y son los que yo hago) con un máximo de 2000rpm, ¿no hubiera sido mejor que calcularan la relación de las poleas un poco mejor?


Es que el 99% de los autos nunca funcionan permanentemente en circuitos cortos y trabados, asi que aumentar la velocidad de giro del alternador no es buen negocio ni para el alternador, ni para la batería ni para las lamparas.
Si vos tenes ese problema, pues achicale un poco la polea, pero vas a tener que hacerlo por prueba y error hasta encontrar el punto donde funciona como vos necesitas.
Tené en cuenta que el R12 es un auto bueno pero muy viejo y los circuitos electricos no eran supervisados por la computadora como hoy en día, asi que habían muchos compromisos propios de ese estado de la tecnología....y sin embargo funcionaban perfectamente durante muchisimos años...


----------



## sergiot (Sep 23, 2019)

Olvidate que yo tampoco pondrñia las led, es mas el ultimo auto que compre vino con eso y se las saqué. En mi auto la relacion de poleas creo que ronda los 3 a 1, a groso modo, es mucha la diferencia, igual esta todo administrado por la ecu, asi que si necesita mas carga sube las vueltas.

Lo que podrías hacer dentro de una modificación no tan grosera, es ajustar el ralenti normal con luces apagadas, sabemos que en ese caso no hay problemas de carga, y al encender las luces activar "algo" para acelerar unas pocas rpm para compensar, sabemos que al encender las luces las vueltas del motor tienden a bajar un poco por el freno que genera el alternador, en un carburador eso no se puede compensar, pero si ese "algo" es como traía el viejo 505 una electrovalvula que tomaba vacia del multiple y por medio de una T se conectaba al avance de vacio del distribuidor, de esa manera en ralenti subis el avance de encendido y subis las rpm, eso hacia el 505 al encender el aire acondicionado, no solo subia las rpm sino que le daba un poco mas de fuerza al acelerar, el otro sistema de un diafragma para tirar de la mariposa es mas complejo mecanicamente.


----------

